# Macgregor Jack Nicklaus autograph irons



## Tgself (Mar 25, 2021)

I recently purchased a set of macgregor Jack Nicklaus autograph irons and woods as part of my first set of clubs. Does anyone here have any experience with them?


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

No experience with them but generally, cavity back are better than forged for amateurs.

This set? If so, they get good reviews








Nicklaus Signature Series Irons user reviews : 4.2 out of 5 - 5 reviews - golfreview.com


Nicklaus Signature Series Irons user reviews : 4.2 out of 5 - 5 reviews - golfreview.com




www.golfreview.com


----------



## Mackinaw Fats (8 mo ago)

If your referring to the forged MacGregor blade...be it the Muirfield, VIP, or Nicklaus signature ive got a lot of experience with these. They are fantastic irons and some of the best forgings ever made. These are so high quality that they are absolutely worth getting re-chromed and re-built as frankly i think they are better than most if not all of the current forgings.


----------



## AZ_golfer (5 mo ago)

I have a set of Nicklaus signature clubs I bought years ago. They are a very good set and I keep them as a spare. I picked up the 7 iron the other day and was swinging it and it felt kind of heavy compared to my pings I'm hitting now.


----------

